# Da Vinci decoded



## TXPalerider

*Da Vinci decoded 
*by John Fischer

Well, I'm on page 243 of _The Da Vinci Code_ and it certainly is a page-turner. I'm reading it because I want to be able to speak intelligently to the interest that will surely be on the rise as this blockbuster novel becomes a major motion picture with a high-profile team of actors including Tom Hanks in the leading role. More than 40 million copies of the novel have been sold, and the movie will most certainly drive that number higher. 

The controversial nature of its theme recalls the movie _The Last Temptation of Christ _taken from the book by Nikos Kazantzakis that presents a confused Christ and an offensive dream sequence from the cross involving his relationship with Mary Magdalene. The intense reaction of the religious community against that movie amounted to a call to arms. Theaters were picketed and boycotted, and a march was organized on Universal Studios. (I still wonder why Christians would expect unbelievers to get the story right in the first place.)

It is my understanding that _The Da Vinci Code_ has similar controversial interpretations of Jesus, Mary Magdalene, Mary the mother of Christ, and the Catholic Church. Still, it would be better if cooler heads prevailed if only for the opportunity to present another more accurate version of the biblical account as over and against becoming entangled in yet another culture war.

Though the story is clearly fiction, it will raise questions in people's minds about the validity of the sources through which the story of Christ and his disciples has come down to us. In other words: We have homework to do. I suggest we turn this cultural event into an opportunity for dialogue, not a call to battle. Here are some things I think would be appropriate.

1) Let's not try and be experts about something we haven't read or seen. If we're going to have an opinion, make sure it's an informed one.

2) Bone up on the origin of our information about the Scriptures and why we can trust them as reliable historical documents and as God's Word. [See below for some recommended material to help you do this.]

3) Use this information to bolster our own faith, not fight a battle of wits with unbelievers we are eager to disprove. 

4) Use the information gained to address the doubts of those who are genuinely seeking the truth.

5) Above all, let's use this interest in the historicity of religion as an opportunity to get people thinking about the possibility of a real relationship with Christ - something we have found to be our own personal validation of the truth. 

We don't have to defend God or win a culture war. God is perfectly capable of taking care of himself. Dan Brown, and our culture in response, has brought up the subject of Christ and the early days of church history. By making our conversation positive and seasoned with grace, we can point people toward the truth instead of driving them away from us.

"But what does it matter? The important thing is that in every way, whether from false motives or true, Christ is preached. And because of this I rejoice." (Philippians 1:18 NIV)


----------



## garrettryan

AMEN.. agreed, too many times people speak with out knowing, which can only hurt a cause.


----------



## tropicalsun

I will be presenting a series of teachings beginning Sunday evening on the Da Vinci Code, the Gospel of Judas and other Gnostic writings. It will be a great way to learn more about these books and what the Bible actually says on the issues in the books. Of course, the class is open to everyone!

Tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## harvey/mary

There are no other "gospels" and anyhting that speaks just one lie of Jesus has completely lost my interest. I will not even read these and open my mind up for attacks from the devil himself. I don't speak about these two books and a few others at all.I know alot of what they say...but no thanks. Sure, many others wrote their accounts of Jesus, but the ONLY God inspired writtings are the writtings from Genesis to Revelation. Apart from these, they are totally irrelevant.


----------



## EricF

I must disagree with you Palerider. I do see where you are coming from and I believe some of what you are saying. I look at it this way..... If I were going to go into a discussion with folks about the pornography business and its affects on families, I wouldn't go out and buy copies of Nudie films and magazines and look at them. I believe that the story that Dan Brown is putting out there is Blasphemy and I feel that buying the book or seeing the movie is supporting (monetarily) Blasphemy. By no means am I trying to "call" you out or speak down to you Palerider, am I way off base here, I would love any feedback.

Rev. 22:18-19.


----------



## troy merrill

EricF said:


> I must disagree with you Palerider. I do see where you are coming from and I believe some of what you are saying. I look at it this way..... If I were going to go into a discussion with folks about the pornography business and its affects on families, I wouldn't go out and buy copies of Nudie films and magazines and look at them. I believe that the story that Dan Brown is putting out there is Blasphemy and I feel that buying the book or seeing the movie is supporting (monetarily) Blasphemy. By no means am I trying to "call" you out or speak down to you Palerider, am I way off base here, I would love any feedback.
> 
> Rev. 22:18-19.


I don't know if Palerider made any comments at all other than posting an article about a movie and how it is unwise to comment about something of which you do not know.

I personally would like to read the book before making any comments about it. Just like when the Passion came out many that didn't know were saying things about it that were not true (anti-Semetic, etc.).


----------



## TXPalerider

EricF said:


> I must disagree with you Palerider. I do see where you are coming from and I believe some of what you are saying. I look at it this way..... If I were going to go into a discussion with folks about the pornography business and its affects on families, I wouldn't go out and buy copies of Nudie films and magazines and look at them. I believe that the story that Dan Brown is putting out there is Blasphemy and I feel that buying the book or seeing the movie is supporting (monetarily) Blasphemy. By no means am I trying to "call" you out or speak down to you Palerider, am I way off base here, I would love any feedback.
> 
> Rev. 22:18-19.


First of all, I take no offense to your comments. I totally understand your point. And Troy is right, those were not my words. That was written by John Fisher who writes the Daily Devotionals for The Purpose Driven Life.



I think the point he is trying to make is, the movie is coming out and there is nothing we are gonna do to stop that. It's an inevitability. So, let's turn a negative into a positive. Use it as another good reason to bone up on our understanding of The Bible. Then take that new knowledge and use it to refute the claims in the movie. And, use the heightened interest in religion to steer more folks to Christ. In essence, "turn lemons into lemonade."





BTW, let's not forget, this is strictly fiction. My understanding is, this is not being touted as fact. The danger is just that, people that are ignorant of The Bible, will likely interpret it as fact.


----------



## activescrape

I totally agree Palerider. The sad truth is that most people, yes even most professing Christians, don't spend much time in the bible at all. What that means is that they derive their theological beliefs from what others tell them or what they hear. A classicc example is how most people thought for years that "money is the root of all evil" These are the same people that could let that tiny seed of doubt creep in re the fiction vs. factual presentation of this movie. Plus, it gives unbelievers desperate for anything they can get to reconcile their worldly lifestyle, false credibility.


----------



## EricF

Palerider, I'm sorry man... I didn't see that this was a quote. I feel like a moron for that... activescrpae, you are correct, my concern is for the weak Christian that lets that seed of doubt enter their mind. 

EricF.
(exiting quietly embarrased because of his lack of reading skills!!!)


----------



## tropicalsun

I have been hearing alot of "well...its not being presented as fact." Is that true? I am starting my teaching with just that question. Here is some of what I have found so far.

Oct, 2005 on NBCs Today Show - Speaking with Matt Lauer the author Dan Brown said, "Absolutely all of it is historical fact."

Good Morining America, Novemeber 2003 responding to the question, "If you were writing a non-fiction book, what would you have changed?" Dan Brown responded, "nothing."

USA Today - "Historical fact with a contemporary storyline."

Very cleverly, it is being presented as fact and truth. No, the DVC is not going to be the undoing of Chrisianity. The release of the movie will present us with many opportunities to share the reason for the hope that is in us. 

BTW - the first week of the series covers the Cannon of Scripture and what actually happend at Council of Nicea.

God bless!

Tropicalsun


----------



## SurfRunner

Palerider, great post! 

Tropicalsun, I bet that study you are giving will be great! It sounds very interesting. It looks like you got your ducks in a row. Kind of like John McArthur.

EricF, Don't be embarrassed Brother......I think we have all made a mistake or two like that. I'll probably make a few more before I pass to be with the Lord. 

As for the Divinci Code Movie.......The ole devil sure is sneaky isn't he? There is definately a spiritual war going on.


----------



## luv2fish

Good Morning, Thanks TXPALERIDER. My only thing that I share with real fresh new Christians is that they should plant themself in the "Word" by reading the Bible before they read other books. I did this and it really is a good thing.Then they can discern the "Truth" from the fiction. And with of course PRAYER ,because there are a lot of sheep in wolves clothing that will have them wandering. I appreciate all the things that you share with us here Brad, have a great day.
God Bless, Laura


----------



## bambinosan

*Blessed are they who do hunger and thirst after righteousness, for they shall be filled.*

After that, the Bible becomes "the living word" in our hearts, and nothing can change that. We know that we know for it is evident. When Christ's name is lifted up, all men will come, for it is a promise and a covenant that cannot be broken. God is faithful to sustain us. God is still in control, and every knee shall bow. Fear no evil and Bless God. Thank you all for doing just that.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

TopPop said:


> *Blessed are they who do hunger and thirst after righteousness, for they shall be filled.*
> 
> After that, the Bible becomes "the living word" in our hearts, and nothing can change that. We know that we know for it is evident. When Christ's name is lifted up, all men will come, for it is a promise and a covenant that cannot be broken. God is faithful to sustain us. God is still in control, and every knee shall bow. Fear no evil and Bless God. Thank you all for doing just that.


Wonderful words, TopPop! Bless you!


----------



## harvey/mary

I still have no desire to voluntarily put that trash in my mind. ...and it is just that, trash.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Every time I take a shower, I cleanse my body from soil. We all worry so much about what goes into our children's tender minds. That's a good thing. I believe we shouldn't let ourselves ever get worked-up over B.S. like this. Praise be to God for Jesus Christ! CF?


----------



## luv2fish

*spell error*

As for me personally, I feel that the only thing I need to read is the Bible. I have read it 2 times through in the past couple years, and now am reading it most days, in a different way. Five chapters total each day, Two Chapters Old Testament, One Psalm, One Proverb, and a Chapter in the New Testament. Everytime I read , the Holy Spirit shows me something that I did not see before. I have to pray , and use discipline, but that is what it takes for me to keep in HIS word. We always thank HIM for this great "Good News" that HE left us with. 
About 1 1/2 years ago I did read "Purpose Driven Life" for 40 days along with my husband. That got me in a practice of daily prayer and bible study. Good scripture references. I feel I personally have so much to learn still. So I am not ready for other stuff. I do respect all of you here, but I just wanted to share . Thats how we grow in Grace. Thank you Lord today, for the freedom we have to talk about YOU. And LOrd keep all of my Brothers and Sisters here safe today as they travel to and fro.. In Jesus name, AMEN


----------



## Aggiedan

*For Truth-Seekers* 
Responding to _The Da Vinci Code_ by defending the biblical record of the life of Christ is the responsibility of all Christians. But _The Da Vinci Code_ is especially an attack on the Catholic Church, her history and her institutions. Catholics are rising to the defense of the faith and Catholic Exchange is leading the way by authoring another powerful cultural book and joining forces with other leading Catholic groups, including Ascension Press, the Catholic League, Human Life International, and others. This *Catholic Coalition* is entering the fray in the mainstream media, with appearances on the _Today_ Show, _Inside Edition_, CNN and MSNBC. We are getting attention with materials designed for those who really _do_ want to seek the truth.

Our 130-page book, _*The Da Vinci Deception*_, features 100 questions and answers on all the major themes, issues and errors in _The Da Vinci Code_. Special bulk discounts make it possible for you to get this book for as little as $2 each, a low enough price to make it the perfect book to give away to family, friends and fellow parishioners.

We are also making available *FREE study guides* and everything you need to plan and conduct discussion groups to respond to the movie. Materials for free download include:

• A plan for diocesan DREs and Adult Faith Formation Coordinators to effectively spread the truth about _The Da Vinci Code_ within the diocese.

• Homily helps for priests and deacons. These points may also be used for a compelling bulletin article.

• A plan for your parish with five steps to effectively spread the truth about _The Da Vinci Code_ for your pastor, DRE, and/or Adult Faith Formation Coordinator.

• A discussion guide for a "Da Vinci Discussion Night."

• A four-week study guide designed for parishes and groups that want a more in-depth study of _The Da Vinci Code_.

• A ready-made guide for Youth Ministers or anyone working with teenage youth. These are self-contained "Youth Nights" complete with games, lessons, and more!

• Also available are posters and promo materials to help you advertise your _Da Vinci Code_ discussions and events.

All these materials and more are available at *www.davinciantidote.com* for free download. *

The Ripple Effect*

The U.S. bishops' Catholic Communication Campaign is stepping up to the plate as well by supplying NBC-TV with a documentary, _Jesus Decoded_, to provide accurate information about the life of Jesus and the development of the early Christian Church. Their accompanying website [*www.jesusdecoded.com*] will help answer questions raised by the documentary, which will air the third week of May. But we have a lot of ground to cover before then.

Every one of us knows people who have been affected by _The Da Vinci Code_ novel and will be affected by this movie. Each one of those people will go on to influence others through remarks and conversation. While we cannot stop _The Da Vinci Code_ from being spread, we can do our best to administer *an antidote* to as many people as we can. With trust in God and a willingness to go forth in defense of our faith - along with willingness to put a bit of time and money into the effort - we can create a positive ripple effect that will spread from person to person.


----------



## luv2fish

Thank you for sharing. Aggiedan


----------



## Stay Bent

Thanks to TXPalerider for starting this thread. I already have a foundation of truth based upon the "studying", not just reading, of what is inspired. Therefore, I went to see The Passion of Christ and will go see this movie as well. Likewise, if we are studied-up, we will be able to recognize the "sheep in wolve's clothing-ness" of a book / movie and be there to help the confused. 

My only negative about such controversial books / movies:
Most of us pray through Christ as the mediator of our prayers and we all want "OUR" prayer(s) answered. But what about HIS? 
In John 17:20-21, Christ prayed:
Neither I pray for these alone, but for them also which shall believe in me through their word;
That they all may be one; That thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee; That they all may be one in us: That the world may believe that thou has sent me.

Unfortunately, "Division - Satan" crept in and now instead of helping to answer Christ's prayer, the faiths of the world are taking up various forms of media to defend their own personal agendas.(Not Christ's)


----------



## tropicalsun

The Da Vinci Code has presented, in my opinion, a different type of challenge to Believers. While most mature Christians are versed in the Scripture, as I would hope is the case whith those in my church, we are not versed in church history. Really, there is not much of a reason for the average Christian to be versed in church history when we have the Word of God. The Da Vinci Code challenges orthodox Christian doctrine through the claim of falsified church history. This is the primary reason I am doing the study on Sunday nights. I want to be sure that I have equipped the saints for ministry (Eph 4:11).

God bless,
tropicaslun


----------



## activescrape

Stay Bent, I am interestedin your response and have a question. In the passage you quoted Jesus is praying for believers. But then he also offers up a prayer for those that "will believe" in Him through their message, "that all of them may be one." This is a belief of Christian faiths. I'm not sure I understand your segue from there to "faiths of the world" using the media to defend their own personal agendas. Are you saying Christian faiths are not lined up in agreement with this teaching? Or do you mean that non Christian faiths are not in line with this teacing. Thanks


----------



## Stay Bent

Good comment tropicalsun about understanding Church history along with a understanding of the scriptures from "The idea or point" that the writer / Holy Spirit intended for the reader to get. (Scripture is of no private interpretation)
So if Christ's Church came into existence in Acts 2, as He predicted, and the actions of the apostles was that they went about saying the same things (Gospel), which established several common faith churches throughout the book of Acts. Afterwards, they wrote to these churches established in Acts with espistles / letters that were doctrinal teachings that taught or explained the commonality that Christian Churches living then and now should abide by, as well as, the warnings of the apostacy or falling away of the church. What did they fall-away into? Now that's church history.
The book of Hebrews explains what they tried to fall back into. A study of that book will reveal that it was Judaism and the writer goes on to explain how Christianity is so much better than what they left. (Judaism was only a shadow of what was to come) 
In closing, someone already mentioned Rev 22:18-19. Thanks!Whatever the God-head created and caused to be written and was canonized enough to be put into the Bible is sufficient enough until Christ comes back for the believers. He warns man-kind by saying in short: Don't add to or take away.


----------



## InfamousJ

My church started this Sunday a sermon that will last several weeks on the Da Vinci code. 

Edit: I guess I'll learn some more before I post up. Nobodys perfect.


----------



## biki1121

Well, I read DVC and Angels and Demons a few months ago and have been preparing for this debate and searching my faith for appropriate answers when confronted with these issues. I don't think I am truly ready to give a great account of my religion historically but I do think I can knock of a few DVC'ers.

This book/movie has caused a lot of spiritual leaders and historians to really begin to look at the origins of our faith. I think the DVC'ers are going to be "enlightened" as to the findings. The few programs I have seen so far as been educational to say the least.


----------



## Aggiedan

tropicalsun said:


> The Da Vinci Code has presented, in my opinion, a different type of challenge to Believers. While most mature Christians are versed in the Scripture, as I would hope is the case whith those in my church, we are not versed in church history. Really, there is not much of a reason for the average Christian to be versed in church history when we have the Word of God. The Da Vinci Code challenges orthodox Christian doctrine through the claim of falsified church history. This is the primary reason I am doing the study on Sunday nights. I want to be sure that I have equipped the saints for ministry (Eph 4:11).
> 
> God bless,
> tropicaslun


http://www.acts.up.ac.za/The%20Da%20Vinci%20Code%20Refuted.htm

tropicalsun,

You might find the above link useful in de-bunking the early church history claims.


----------



## InfamousJ

Watched a short interview from the Houston Art museum curator and he basically said the art community doesn't support this fiction anyways as those that are educated and experienced in the arts do not refer to "Leonardo" as "Da Vinci". This shows the writer of the DVC to not be credible from the start. All the real art gurus know him only as Leonardo.


----------



## biki1121

My future speech for some of the fence sitters....

"I wonder how many people would believe that Hitler was actually a good guy. Those nasty rumors about killing thousands of people are just plain false. We found this document from a SS Officer who writes he personally knew Hitler and he was the "Salt of the Earth". I mean, we have PROOF that Hitler loved everyone and those evil Allies were just were just jealous of Hitler's Autobahn and national gun control. I mean c'mon, how could a guy that instituted a national gun control be a mean, bad guy. You have been lied to all these years."

Get the point........

Pray Brothers and Sisters, but don't be afraid to have your voice heard by the masses. Be sure to point out works of fiction from the truth.


----------



## SurfRunner

Stay Bent said:


> What did they fall-away into? Now that's church history.
> The book of Hebrews explains what they tried to fall back into.


I read a book called the "Torch of the Testimony" by John W. Kennedy a few years ago. You can get it at Amazon.

It speaks a great deal about church history and may give you some insight as to why churches fall back. You will see that trend throughout this book.


----------



## SurfRunner

biki1121 said:


> My future speech for some of the fence sitters....
> 
> "I wonder how many people would believe that Hitler was actually a good guy. Those nasty rumors about killing thousands of people are just plain false. We found this document from a SS Officer who writes he personally knew Hitler and he was the "Salt of the Earth". I mean, we have PROOF that Hitler loved everyone and those evil Allies were just were just jealous of Hitler's Autobahn and national gun control. I mean c'mon, how could a guy that instituted a national gun control be a mean, bad guy. You have been lied to all these years."
> 
> Get the point........
> 
> Pray Brothers and Sisters, but don't be afraid to have your voice heard by the masses. Be sure to point out works of fiction from the truth.


I don't think us Americans really understand that we are vulnerable for the same trap. I do believe those that are well versed in the scriptures, plus, have a close walk with the Lord will discern the deception.


----------



## biki1121

I agree! As Christians we must study the scripture, be informed, and be vocal of what the bible says. I pray for those lost looking for the path and those that are trying to stay on the path as much as I pray for my own walk on the path.


----------



## Stay Bent

Thanks for the readings Aggiedan and Surfrunner. They both shed some light on the subject.


----------



## disgusted

I think the Biggest problem with this movie is the simple fact that they will not present it as fiction. I would guess that there will be no big streamer on the screen that says " This is a fictional story and has nothing to do with what really happened. Jesus did not do this. It is merely a story to entertain."This is another push from the Hollywood faction that believes they are all smarter than us because the are famous. They want their liberal views on life to be spread throughout America so there will be less rating restrictions and they can sell more of the garbage that they call art.
My fear is that they will damage the people we could minister to. Before I became a Christian, I saw a documentary on the discovery channel about this. It screwed me up for years, Luckily God came into my life at a time when no one else could help me.
This makes our job as Christians harder. We should tell everyone we see not to go see this blasphemy. God has protected our country for many years. I don't know how much longer that will last. History has told us that when a nation turns from God, God turns from that nation. I do know that the U.S. is not mentioned in revelations, so I don't think we wil be a super power when the Lord comes back. In my opinion, everything is is lining up just like scripture said it would.


----------



## joshrp01

*Dvc*

I am a christian. Have been for a long time and have read the Bible a lot. I have also read the DVC. I think that it is everybodys choice as to what they read and put in their minds. I also believe that your comfort level can be based on the strength of your faith. I thought that DVC was an excelent FICTION book. It was definatly a page turner but it is not something that I would take to the bank. The only thing that it did for me was to create a sense of curiosity into a subject that I have not really researched. There are some passages in the bible that I have spent a lot of time researching and gaining insight and history on the subject. Dan Browns book put a seed into my head on this subject. I don't feel that the DVC has any truth to it what so ever but it did drive me to solidify my own faith in a different area.

I know that some people will not agree with the way I see things but I feel that if you are strong in your own faith something like this can lead you to building on that faith by looking at the other side of the coin. I have always felt that there is always different opinions to a story and this is one of those cases. Just my 2 cents. Like the first post said, this could be turned into a positive in so many ways by opening peoples eyes to the real story, but in the same note it can be bad. The book is already out, the movie will come out no matter what, so make some good out of it.


----------

